# Vector Wii



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

For my design class, we had to find a topic off ehow and make a step-by-step newspaper report for it. I chose one of the topics on the Wii so I'm currently working on the main illustration which is the wii console.
Here's what I got so far..







I'll post an update once I'm done the vector and the final finished piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: weird, upload didn't work.. I'll reupload it..

There we go.. for some reason i couldnt save it as a jpeg =/

UPDATED: http://img15.imgspot.com/?u=/u/07/100/18/wiiiii.png


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Mmmm. Very nice. It looks very real and shiny.

- Sam


----------



## stretch (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice vectoring man! I like how it's quite detailed with shadows, and how the buttons on the console become hard to see due to lighting.


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, this is actually my second vector I've ever done. First one looked like ass though (was a vector of a laptop and the buttons all looked retarded)
I chose the wii cuz of its simple shape if you didn't realise it


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

UPDATE:
Damn links not working...
http://img15.imgspot.com/?u=/u/07/100/18/wiiiii.png there.. though i cant link it onto the forum for some reason


----------



## Takrin (Apr 11, 2007)

nice job, looks very close to original N press release picture


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeh, I'm using that as a reference, and thanks


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn that is some vector, pen tooled I presume?


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep. All solid colours and gradients with the pen tool. There should have been more gradients and less spot colours but i just got lazy


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep no better way to do it than the pen tool, I used to use the 'Auto Trace' feature in illustrator (lame, yes i know) for me logo, but have recently discovered the wonders of the pen tool


----------



## blade85 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job 

It is almost an exact replica lol

How long did this take you?


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeh, I used to use live trace too, but took a computer graphics course last semester and I learned how to use the pen tool from all the assignments we did. It makes everything so much easier.
The vector without the retarded background took me about .. 3 hours I'd say? Though I was alt tabbing in between Illustrator and a movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The background itself took 10 mins maybe.


----------



## Quantum (Apr 12, 2007)

So clean and crisp...
But I'll be nit-picky today. There's only one very small thing I noticed: the labels on the buttons (like the power symbol) are upright, but the text below the buttons are slanted, and they look kinda weird. Other than that, very nice job on this. I especially like the background.


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

The symbols are actually slanted, I know, the text doesn't look right though which is because its looked at at an angle but the text was typed normally, i just changed the angle a bit, that was the closest i could make it to look realistic but i guess i didn't pull that off (dont even know if that whole sentense made sense.)


----------



## rest0re (Apr 12, 2007)

very good illustrator work .. i think i need to learn gradient mesh


----------



## th3sandm4n (Apr 12, 2007)

prettyful


----------



## jelbo (Apr 12, 2007)

Dude that is badass. The fact you did it in a mere 3 hours amazes me. I love vector images (when I get my hands on them in vecotr format, not .png), I should start learning the basics.


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, and jelbo, the .ai file is way too big to upload and most people wouldn't have the software to view it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just find an image on the net and try to trace it with the pen tool. As long as you know how to use that tool, you're all set.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2007)

What's the point of going to nintendo.com and copy and paste the image of a wii to this forum?  As if we never seen one before.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> What's the point of going to nintendo.com and copy and paste the image of a wii to this forum?Â As if we never seen one before.


He drew it himself

- Sam


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of going to nintendo.com and copy and paste the image of a wii to this forum?Â As if we never seen one before.
> ...


And that was my way of complimenting him.


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

I was gonna say wtf are you on about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




L2 put smilies with sarcastic posts


----------

